# Place Boards



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Rainy day out today so we are hanging out and doing OB in the house. I picked up a few of these place boards and haven't had a chance to use them. Rocco was first up and had some fun working on them. 

Anybody else use place boards in their training? If so ... care to share your favorite uses with everybody?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

When doing SAR directionals, I used something similar. Not quite as fancy. ha ha. They can certainly teach control.

DFrost


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah these things are a bit fancy looking lol. I usually just use whatever is around. But he had these marked down so i got a few. I use them a lot too for focus and control work.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> yeah these things are a bit fancy looking lol.


Brian,

"a bit fancy looking" is that another way to say GAY? 
If they don't work out for the dog your hamster can use it for a trampoline


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thomas...
Actually I bought them site unseen and they work fine. The wife was tired of having water bowls and shit in the house and wanted something a little more "interesting" LOL. And your entitled to your opinion no matter how depraved it may be :lol:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Brian,
> 
> "a bit fancy looking" is that another way to say GAY?
> If they don't work out for the dog your hamster can use it for a trampoline


Thomas I was actually putting the post up to get people like YOU to share some ways you use a place board (if thats part of your way of doing things). I use them a lot myself. Always interested in learning new ways of doing things.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> Thomas...
> Actually I bought them site unseen and they work fine. The wife was tired of having water bowls and shit in the house and wanted something a little more "interesting" LOL. And your entitled to your opinion no matter how depraved it may be :lol:


Brian,

Where did they come from and how much were they?
My dogs latest "place boards" are styrofoam gardening knee pads I got from the Dollar Tree. So I'm not only depraved........I'm cheap too


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

I think place is the most underutilized command in dog training. I also now use these boards exclusively. They don't fall apart like some the others in it's price range.

Fenrir K9 sells them for $30. It's a great price for a great tool! I have 3 of them in my van. Two 22 x 22 and a 22 x 40. I like the longer board for doing positions.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Jonathan Katz said:


> I think place is the most underutilized command in dog training. I also now use these boards exclusively. They don't fall apart like some the others in it's price range.
> 
> Fenrir K9 sells them for $30. It's a great price for a great tool! I have 3 of them in my van. Two 22 x 22 and a 22 x 40. I like the longer board for doing positions.


 
I got one too. Very nicely made and Im ashamed to say that I am YET to use it! :-$ I will drag it with me this weekend to train and use it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Brian,
> 
> Where did they come from and how much were they?
> My dogs latest "place boards" are styrofoam gardening *knee pads* I got from the Dollar Tree. So I'm not only depraved........I'm cheap too


that IS depraved


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A plastic lid from a can of roasted peanuts here! Can you say cheeeep! 
Doesn't have to be big. You just start out close and work your way AWAY from the "place" object.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Diana Abel said:


> I got one too. Very nicely made and Im ashamed to say that I am YET to use it! :-$ I will drag it with me this weekend to train and use it.


Shame on you Diana! Don't you know it will help with your in motion exercises! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> A plastic lid from a can of roasted peanuts here! Can you say cheeeep!
> Doesn't have to be big. You just start out close and work your way AWAY from the "place" object.


Let me guess Bob, instead of a pricey ecollar you use a can filled with coins?! Lol


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

we sometimes use the bag we also use for object guarding, for placing in correct position at the jump excercizes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Let me guess Bob, instead of a pricey ecollar you use a can filled with coins?! Lol



Your an old timer too huh? :lol:;-)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Your an old timer too huh? :lol:;-)


hell I use two ceramic balls on a chain hanging from my belt. ALL my dogs heed the "clacking" sound LOL.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Jonathan Katz said:


> I think place is the most underutilized command in dog training. I also now use these boards exclusively. They don't fall apart like some the others in it's price range.
> 
> Fenrir K9 sells them for $30. It's a great price for a great tool! I have 3 of them in my van. Two 22 x 22 and a 22 x 40. I like the longer board for doing positions.


John what other exercises do you use them for?


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

I am also cheap. Using a rubber livestock feed pan turned upside down to teach pivot (dog puts front feet and pivots rear around as I lure w/ food). Word for that is "touch". Also have a doggy pillow on floor - word for that place is "pillow" (means put your butt down and lay down there). And the crate is "crate". 

Had alot of fun teaching these place commands. Dog did too 

Have seen the touch object used for training agility but not much else.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Marta Haus said:


> John what other exercises do you use them for?


-Heal as a position
-send outs
-directionals
-long stays
-change of positions 

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jonathan Katz said:


> -Heal as a position
> -send outs
> -directionals
> -long stays
> ...



One of the Ellis DVDs has a good explination of the "heel as a position" with the place exercise. Interesting!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "One of the Ellis DVDs has a good explination of the "heel as a position" with the place exercise.."

sounds cool....how do you do that one ?

can't get a visual
do u place the pad somewhere, then go to it, call the dog and use it as a target for the dog to place their feet on next to you in the correct heel position and mark when it gets there ?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Let me guess Bob, instead of a pricey ecollar you use a can filled with coins?! Lol


Johnathan

The coin can can duplicate the nick e-collar function, but continuous is harder to do


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

rick smith said:


> re: "One of the Ellis DVDs has a good explination of the "heel as a position" with the place exercise.."
> 
> sounds cool....how do you do that one ?
> 
> ...


Rick I havent seen how they do it on the video. But I take a small one thats just big enough for their front feet. You then have the dog where you can pivot him in a circle if you want. Basically teaching correct position. Works like a charm! I like using them and I posted this to get some new ideas for ways to use them. 

I will add that if I am using toy reward for that what I do is put a ball on a small rope. I put the rope around the back of my neck holding it with my off hand (the hand opposite where the dog is). When he gets it I quickly throw slack into the rope allowing him to snatch the reward. I give him a little fight and then out him and do it again.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I use place markers also, but like Bob and Thomas I'm cheap  Mine are fabric frisbees, round pot holders, anything the approximate size/shape I want from the dollar store. I also have a rubber feed pan, have used an old cake container lid or base, a wooden box, and the lids off things like margarine and sour cream containers 

They can be used for all sorts of things, rear end awareness (pivoting), starting the guard of object, jumps, send out, motion exercises, change of positions, seen retrieve in FR, heeling position http://tntkennels.com/training-tips/training-on-the-pot


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "You then have the dog where you can pivot him in a circle if you want."
got it Brian...Tx 
i was thinking it was to get it into the heel position as opposed to maintaining position while i pivot around ..... will be adding that one too 

i've been using those heavy duty frisbees that don't fly worth a SxxT....."elevated" enuff for most dogs, don't slide much at all, plus the dog can pick em up instead of me...(real lazy)

lately i've been messing around with two at a distance from me to get him to target/go in the direction i want to send him out


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i use then "place" command for the dog when she's getting in the way. ex. when company comes to the door, or barking at the ups guy ... but i use "go" as my word, as place means between my legs .... i started with a home depot bucket cut to about 6 inches and worked my way down to a carpet square ..... she's not allowed to bark while she is on it, but i sometimes ignore if she's really wound up ... but she knows she can't leave it ....

proofed with people walking to the door and knocking .... and my neighbor let me borrow his pet rabbit for proofing also ... (had to start real slow with that one)....

she loves that command though .... i always give her something for going because i want her to continue liking it ..... sometimes she just goes on her square to relax ...... one day i want to set up streaming video and see if i can leave her while i run to wawa and she if she'll stay ... hmm

by the way im not a trainer and im probably doing it wrong ... but she understands completely and we have no misunderstanding ... ears up, tail wagging ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

rick smith said:


> re: "One of the Ellis DVDs has a good explination of the "heel as a position" with the place exercise.."
> 
> sounds cool....how do you do that one ?
> 
> ...


Pretty simple once the dog knows place with his front feet.
From that it's just a matter of the handler walking around the "place" while the dog is on it. The dog keeps it's front feet on the "place" and consequently his shoulders even with the handler's leg, but learns to move his rear feet as the handler moves around the "place". 
Make sense?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

DUH! Kadi's video shows what I'm talking about. 
Same here at 1:10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIDB9HIVw0w


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "Pretty simple once the dog knows place with his front feet.
From that it's just a matter of the handler walking around the "place" while the dog is on it. The dog keeps it's front feet on the "place" and consequently his shoulders even with the handler's leg, but learns to move his rear feet as the handler moves around the "place". 
Make sense?"

yep; got it the second time around fm Brian ... makes sense ... they say a lot of diving decompression kills off brain cells ... really catching up to me the last few years :-( ... not much imagination left in my grey matter :-(


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

rick smith said:


> re: "Pretty simple once the dog knows place with his front feet.
> From that it's just a matter of the handler walking around the "place" while the dog is on it. The dog keeps it's front feet on the "place" and consequently his shoulders even with the handler's leg, but learns to move his rear feet as the handler moves around the "place".
> Make sense?"
> 
> yep; got it the second time around fm Brian ... makes sense ... they say a lot of diving decompression kills off brain cells ... really catching up to me the last few years :-( ... not much imagination left in my grey matter :-(


Thats it exactly!! Takes a while to get it tight but the results are excellent. I need to get the ellis video too. Im sure there are things there I don't know.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Another really good DVD about teaching heeling and rear end awareness using touch pads. Sylvia Trkman's "Teaching Heeling as a Trick" She's been the World Agility Champion a couple of times. So I guess she knows what she's talking about?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

rick smith said:


> re: "Pretty simple once the dog knows place with his front feet.
> From that it's just a matter of the handler walking around the "place" while the dog is on it. The dog keeps it's front feet on the "place" and consequently his shoulders even with the handler's leg, but learns to move his rear feet as the handler moves around the "place".
> Make sense?"
> 
> yep; got it the second time around fm Brian ... makes sense ... they say a lot of diving decompression kills off brain cells ... really catching up to me the last few years :-( ... not much imagination left in my grey matter :-(


A little vid clip of when I tried teaching it this way using the place board:

http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab166/pikamal/?action=view&current=heelingprogressions.mp4


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

This is Silvia Trkman's site
http://www.lolabuland.com/training-videos/heeling/
This is one of her students showing heeling training
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97a2JT_6sX4


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> A little vid clip of when I tried teaching it this way using the place board:
> 
> http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab166/pikamal/?action=view&current=heelingprogressions.mp4



As per the leaning.
When the dog gets marked and reward for tight left turns it can also connect that mark and reward to bumping on those tight lefts. Thus the dog "learns" to stay tight against your body.
Just one of many reasons for the leaning.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> As per the leaning.
> When the dog gets marked and reward for tight left turns it can also connect that mark and reward to bumping on those tight lefts. Thus the dog "learns" to stay tight against your body.
> Just one of many reasons for the leaning.


It was just a temporary thing.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> A little vid clip of when I tried teaching it this way using the place board:
> 
> http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab166/pikamal/?action=view&current=heelingprogressions.mp4


Jennifer

Who's the girl in the video? 
I think this is the first picture or video you've posted where there 
wasn't 20 feet of snow and you weren't in a snow suit.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Shame on you Diana! Don't you know it will help with your in motion exercises! Hahahahahahaha


As long as we hide the baby rabbits! lol :-o


----------

